# Pregnancy and Immodium AD...do they mix well?



## Guest (May 19, 2001)

I might be pregnant...it's a day or so too early to test. My IBS is going haywire since last night and for the first time in about 3 weeks I have true diareeah. (Lately it's just been loose, easier to deal with) but I have a wedding to go to tonight and I want to have FUN! I don't want to have to be stuck in the bathroom all night! Can you take Immoduim AD while pregnant? It's always been my miracle drug and if someone tells me quick I can take some and be better in an hour and do great at the wedding!------------------Angela-Mommy to Justin Michael 7/6/99TTC #2!


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

It might be wise to ask your ob if you can (of course it's Saturday), but my ob told me it's ok, at least this early on. We're ttc #1, so I've been in the same situation. And she gave me the ok.If you do a search in yahoo on imodium, you can find several sites that deal with the issue also.BTW, I'm just trying the calcium carbonate (generic brand of Caltrate 600). I only took 2 half pills yesterday, and no imodium, and so far no diahrrea yet. It's still a little early to tell, but hopefully it'll help. Before that, I couldn't do without imodium.Hope you'll a positive when you test!!Edith


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2001)

I too take the Calcuim pills. I thought they were helping but now I think not.I used to have D once every 5-8 days and until today (I've been doing calcium for abuot 3 weeks) I had soft stools every 5-8 days instead. Last night I had soft stools but today it's D again (well it's gone now, I ended up taking Immodium anyway) and that hasn't happened in about 3-4 weeks. My stomach was really bothering me yesterday. Mostly it's just a little but it really felt bad.I think I am testing tomorrow =-) Good luck to you too! Do you hang out on any TTC boards? I go to theparentclub.com and there are some really helpful and nice people there who know a lot about TTC (and there are even a few IBS sufferers int he group) Come join us!------------------Angela-Mommy to Justin Michael 7/6/99TTC #2!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I found this information at drugchecker.com:"	Loperamide is in the FDA pregnancy category B. This means that loperamide is not expected to harm an unborn baby. Do not take loperamide without first talking to your doctor if you are pregnant."Then I found this some time ago, don't recall the site.*Pregnancy Risk Categories* Category A (Low Risk)	very fewThyroid Hormones; Pyridoxine (Vitamin B6)	Studies in pregnant women show no adverse effects on the fetus during the first trimester of pregnancy, and there is no evidence of adverse effects in later trimesters.Category B	Penicillin, PotassiumStudies in animals show adverse effects on the fetus, but human studies show no adverse effects on the fetus; OR Studies in animals show no adverse effects on the fetus, but human studies have not been done.Category C	Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C), Acetyl-salicylic acid (Aspirin) Category D in 3rd trimester	Animal studies have shown an adverse effect on the fetus but there are no adequate studies in humans; the benefits of the drug in pregnant women may be acceptable despite its potential risks; or There are no animal reproduction studies and no adequate studies in humans.Category D	Paclitaxel There is evidence of human fetal risk, but the potential benefits from the use of the drug in pregnant women may be acceptable despite its potential risks.Category X(High Risk)	Diethyl-stilbestrol (DESï¿½) , Finasteride (Propeciaï¿½), Isotretinoin, (Accutaneï¿½), Thalidomide (Thalomidï¿½) Studies in animals or humans demonstrate fetal abnormalities or adverse reaction reports indicate evidence of fetal risk. The risk of use in a pregnant woman clearly outweighs any possible benefit.Category NR	Acet-aminophen (Tylenolï¿½)	Not rated.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Angela (Justinsmommy),I'm sorry to hear that the calcium isn't working as well anymore for you.I've only been taking it for a few days now, but I seem to be getting a little better each day. I also take garlic, because I read it also has some antimicrobial actions, probably not nearly as strong as oil of oregano, but since I don't know if I'm pregnant or not at this point, I don't want to take that. From what I found, garlic is safe.I hang out at the ttc after miscarriage board of Parentsoup (had a m/c early Feb.), but recently I've so stressed about everything, the m/c, ttc, my job, IBS, that I've decided I need to take a break from ttc. We won't do anything to prevent it, but no more charting, temping or OPT's for me...!Good luck,Edith


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

justinsmommy, I consider you to be very lucky if you just got D every 5-8 days. Still a pain, but that sounds like a very mild case of IBS to me! I get excited if that's as often as I have loose stools! Very unusual for me to go that long. I get excited if I go 3-4 days without probs.Anyhow, I know that doesn't help you with the situation at hand. From everything I've heard on here, taking an Immodium or two is OK when you are pregnant. But I have never been pregnant, and hope not to be for quite a while. You might try contacting Brandi Guidry, who has IBS and IBD...she is pregnant right now. She moderates the Crohn's board, I believe, if you want to search for a posting to check for an email address in her profile.It seems like someone posted something a while ago about a number you could call to ask about drug safety while pregnant. Unfortunately, I don't know what it was. I hope someone can help you more soon! In the meantime, you're not eating anything, are you? My mom has been told by a dr. that when she got D, she should go on a liquid diet for a couple of days. When I have bad D, I find that eating just applesauce, Sprite, Gatorade, and other liquids for a little while can help. Then after I get through whatever I am going to, I can try eating. I've also heard that some people eat baby food during an attack...that it seems safe for them. Like I said, applesauce seems pretty safe for me. Maybe you can borrow some of Justin's food







Good luck tonight!!Or, uh, shoot, I forget when you posted. Did you already go to the wedding? I just got back from a tiring trip, and I'm forgetting what day of the week it is a lot, and have been away from the board for a few days too, so i'm catching up.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello Angela(Justinsmommy),Welcome to this IBS BB! This is one of the best bulletin boards for IBS sufferers on the net!







I'm 25 weeks pregnant now and I have IBS and also IBD-crohn's. I had D a lot when I first found out that I was pregnant back in Jan. I went to my OB doc and it's safe for me to take Immodium during my pregnancy. It's category B, so it's safe!







But still check with your doctor even though it's category B, because some doctors may different on the meds that pregnant women could take during pregnancy. Luckily, I'm almost in my 3rd trimester and I haven't really had to many D attacks!







Best wishes to you and I hope that everything turns out well for you! Keep us posted! Take care...Brandi







------------------Moderator of the Crohn's, Colitis & Inflammatory Bowel Disease forum


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

My sister just got pregnant and went to the OBGYN to confirm last week. While there, her doc gaver her a list of safe meds to take while pregnant.ImmodiumKaopectate (sp?)Milk of Magnesia andMetamucilwere all on the "OK" list that she forwarded to me. My GI has also said that immodium is ok to take while pregnant too.Hope this helps....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Hi Angela!I have one daughter (11/98) and had a lot of problems during the first trimester of my pregnancy with d. Even landed in the hospital for a few days. I always tried kaopectate first to help with the d (my ob's suggested this), and if that didn't help, I would use immodium. To be honest, the kaopectate rarely helped, but I gave it a shot during the pregnancy. Immodium is ok to use during pregnancy, but I would always consult a doctor and let them know if the d continues to be a problem.Good luck, and let us know if you are pregnant . I hope to ttc again in about a year!Samantha


----------

